
Front End Tooling Survey 2016 Results - 5Zio
https://ashleynolan.co.uk/blog/frontend-tooling-survey-2016-results
======
k__
Strange that they don't mentioned CSS-frameworks like Bootstrap or Foundation.

Since I found them, my direct use of CSS went down a lot. Often I can simply
develop an application and buy a finished theme or let someone create one for
me.

~~~
dragongraphics
There were other areas I wanted to ask about, but I chose to keep the survey a
bit more focussed – especially as it stretched to 19 questions already.

This could be something I look to include next year though if there’s interest
in finding out about usage.

~~~
k__
Yes, just seemed a bit CSS-heavy, when I had the feeling in my dev-career that
CSS isn't a big thing when using a CSS framework.

